# Im a MOD



## Bro Bundy (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you Zeek and everyone at steroidInsight.I will do the best job I possibly can,I have a lot of respect for all the members here thank you.BB


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 22, 2012)

congrats bro!!


----------



## dsa8864667 (Aug 22, 2012)

congrats Bundy!!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Aug 22, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 22, 2012)

Jesus I have to atop this.  Didn't they tell you yet bundy?  It's a joke. Lol. Jk jk congrats


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 22, 2012)

Damn doesn't anyone here have any standards? ha ha jk, congrats Bundy lookin good in green.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 22, 2012)

:-0...JK, Congrats


----------



## OCDude (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh damn, everybody grab your junk and prep for madness!
LOL congrats Bundy!


----------



## DF (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats BB!


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats my Brother Undy! Just don't go flexin your powers all the time,eh?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 22, 2012)

Brooklyn is takin over bro


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 22, 2012)

GonCrats!

Bk in the Heesy Like GOAt at the Rucker


----------



## JOMO (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeeaaa BOI!! Congrats BB! BK all day!


----------



## Azog (Aug 22, 2012)

dear god...

congrats bundy!


----------



## Get Some (Aug 22, 2012)

To be honest, by inital reaction was...








But then I thought.....


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 22, 2012)

nice bro...


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 22, 2012)

Well now don`t banned the PM ppl who gets here  great to see you as Mod brother


----------



## creekrat (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats Bundy


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 22, 2012)

congrats bro


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 22, 2012)

Grats bro!!!


----------



## Mr P (Aug 22, 2012)

congrats BB


----------



## DF (Aug 22, 2012)

Everyone fear the Bundy!


----------



## HH (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats bro!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 23, 2012)

Hell yea....

I get to be the first one to tell you (as a mod) to fuck off!!!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 23, 2012)

Hell yea....

I get to be the first one to tell you (as a mod) to fuck off!!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 23, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Hell yea....
> 
> I get to be the first one to tell you (as a mod) to fuck off!!!!



The 2nd also lol!



Congrats Al Bundy!


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 23, 2012)

Congrats bb!


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 23, 2012)

Good shit bro! congrats


----------



## Jezebel (Aug 23, 2012)

congrats BB!


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 23, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> The 2nd also lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Al Bundy!



3rd! lol... and Al, tell Peggy she left her thong in my car again. >

On a more serious note.... congrats brother.... I love seeing so many good bros getting the reigns!!


----------



## Jada (Aug 23, 2012)

WTF! Congrats my brother ! Bx in the house


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 23, 2012)

thanks to all my brothers and sisters for your support.I will live up to the standards SI has set forth and for the bros that are unhappy about this sorry...


----------



## basskiller (Aug 23, 2012)

Congrats BB!!


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 23, 2012)

Congrats bro. Have fun with it too.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 23, 2012)

Props, BB!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 23, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> Thank you Zeek and everyone at steroidInsight.I will do the best job I possibly can,I have a lot of respect for all the members here thank you.BB


congrats my brother!!!


----------



## theminister (Aug 23, 2012)

Basic salary and commission? congrats


----------



## Tilltheend (Aug 23, 2012)

Congratulations BB!


----------



## Jawey (Aug 23, 2012)

Congrats bro!


----------



## PureDope (Aug 24, 2012)

Congrats man!


----------

